# 2005 Altima Key Fob Not Working Cannot Disarm Alarm And Start Car. HELP!



## IndiBowen (Feb 26, 2010)

My Nissan Factory Key Fob ceased working last night during our snowstorm in NY, also discovered my disarm switch is not working and nissan installed Alarm so far up behind the dash my mechanic could not reach it. Is there any other way to disarm -like removing a fuse..because I cannot start my car. I need HELP


----------



## Outkast (Jan 29, 2006)

You can disarm the alrm system with the key in the door. Look and then unlock it through the door. If that doesn't work then you have a deaper problem.


----------



## IndiBowen (Feb 26, 2010)

Thanks. Yeah key does not work to disarm, further to that neither does disarm button. My dealership did one hell of a job installing the alarm, I guess. lol. ..Question ..maybe you can answer this, I ordered a new Key Fob, instead of paying the ridiculous $110 at the dealership. Since my car is 'disabled' by the alarm am I still able to program this key fob at home, or do I have to get it towed to the dealership?


----------

